# So I've got a small bag...



## stk525 (Oct 11, 2009)

So I just bought a new pack, one of the AK 15L bags. I wanted something pretty low profile but would still be able to carry my poles, etc. I am now faced with the decision of what shovel I can fit in there. I would like something with aluminum construction and possibly even a snow saw built into the handle. Now that being said, I am wondering if such a shovel is possible with such a small backpack. Any good input is welcome. Thanks.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Whew, 15L is awfully small. I use a 20L Dakine Helipro and it's about as small as I could imagine going. 

Definitely go with an aluminum shovel. I wouldn't trust a plastic one. You'll just have to look for one with a small to medium blade. If you want a saw, you better get one that's incorporated into the saw handle because you're really going to be pressed for space.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Did you even try? Check the dimensions listed for shovels against the dimensions of your backpack. Sites like backcountry have all those specs.


----------

